# Here's what I'm trying to do



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

So I have a "rainforest" bathroom at my kid's gym that I own, and I want there to be some rainforest sounds. I found an hour long mp3 or CD that I like, but I don't know if I should figure out some way to get it to turn on when the kid walks into the bathroom or when someone turns on the light switch, or just buy a CD/mp3 player that has "repeat" and put it on in the morning?

I think I just answered my own question. Why not just put it on in the morning and turn it off at night?

So, anyone know of cheap CD or mp3 players that would have a repeat function? And I guess I would want it with an AC adapter, cuz I'm not going to take it out of the bathroom and charge it every night.

Any input would be appreciated.

Brian


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Whatever you use, you can plug it into a timer so it shuts off automatically....I'm cheap: I'd just buy a cheapie portable taple player at a garage sale, clean off the heads & buy a 25cent looped tape at radio shack...some old "boom box" tape players used to have a repeat button that would loop the tape as well. Shove the thing in a cabinet...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Grab one of these:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coby-Personal-CD-Player-with-Stereo-Headphones-Black/10050613
and some cheap computer speakers. You'll probably want to use a wall wart for power - the batteries will likely go out in ~4 hours. Set it to repeat and you're golden.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good ideas, all of them. My only additional thought is a tape is going to wear out pretty quick being played 8hr/day. CD will offer extended life, but still has some moving parts. You could go completely solid state for only a few bucks more... 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coby-1GB-USB-Stick-MP3-Player/10980482 (or similar).

Or if you already have some type of stereo/radio you could team it with a wireless FM transmitter and load your mp3 on that. http://www.meritline.com/black-206-...mote-control---p-33014.aspx?source=nextaghdac


----------



## Steel (Mar 9, 2010)

You've got the playing mechanism, now just wire the power up to the switch for the bathroom, and you're golden. Or, if you think people will leave the lights on, wire it up to a motion detector while it's set to run for 5 minutes.

That's if you don't wish for it to run all day, of course.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

oneshot said:


> So I have a "rainforest" bathroom at my kid's gym that I own


you own a bathroom in a gym? LOL


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

corey872 said:


> Or if you already have some type of stereo/radio you could team it with a wireless FM transmitter and load your mp3 on that. http://www.meritline.com/black-206-...mote-control---p-33014.aspx?source=nextaghdac


This same FM transmitter you can get on ebay with shipping new for like $7. I have the same one and love it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You should just get one of those wall mount mp3 players. The kind you can put a ipod or mp3 in. Make sure you have this on a gfi. You don't want any 110 in a wet area where you have the public if it is not. I have a Phillip's mp3 player that charges off my computer at night plays a good 8 hrs the next day. For me that would be the way to go. Just use a ext speaker. No wiring no trouble.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with The Watcher!


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

What about using a sleep machine with a rainforest setting hooked up to a motion sensor. That way no charging and it is all in one device rather than seperate playing device and speakers.


----------

